# Regressing to small cell when starting from a nuc



## beewitched (Apr 15, 2014)

Being retired and old as dirt, I stopped keeping bees a few years back, mainly because of the weight of the hives. I truly miss bee keeping. Recently I read about horizontal hives, got excited and built a horizontal deep lang hive and ordered a nuc.

I am about to install the new 5 frame nuc into my new horizontal hive. The frames in the nuc are 5.4 mm cell size.

My goal is to gradually regress these bees to 4.9 mm cell size on 1 1/4" frames. And to be treatment free.

The question is: what is the best way to accomplish this and what steps to take?

I am open as to the use of foundation-less frames, 4.9 mm wired foundation, 1 piece plastic 4.9 mm frames (although, the hive beetle problem with plastic frames I'd like to avoid) or any other suggestions.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

I started a thread of my progress when I did it, here is the link

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?250294-Small-Cell-Hive&highlight=Small


----------



## beewitched (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks for pointing me to the thread.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

When I regressed nucs to plastic SC frames, I just surrounded the nuc with the SC foundation and then started moving the standard frames to the outside and when there was no brood in them, I would remove them. I suppose if you started the long hive at one end, the same practice would work. 

If you just have one colony going, it would not be hard to caulk the sides of the frames. I have no SHB so it is no worry of mine. I am so glad you found the motivation to get back into bees. Everyone should have to maintain a hive!


----------



## beewitched (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks Vance, for relating your experience. Caulking the plastic frames is a good idea. I suppose acrylic caulk would not harm the bees. Count it a blessing that you have no SHB to deal with!

I am looking forward to bee keeping again and to being treatment free this time.


----------

